# Time To Barbecue? Your Grill Could Be Illegal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Many Grill Placements Violate State Law

With summer on the way, many people are looking forward to barbecuing. But in Massachusetts, depending on where you live and place your grill, you could be breaking the law. 
Rooftop, deck and balcony gas grills are fire hazards. They are also illegal across the state. 
"The state law addresses propane in particular and says you can't have any propane used or stored above the first floor," said Capt. James Greene of the Boston Fire Prevention Division.

Read more: Time To Barbecue? Your Grill Could Be Illegal - Project Economy News Story - WCVB Boston​


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Looks like I'm a bad, bad boy!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Just finished grilling and eating the best chicken sat'e I ever made. Washed it down with a couple of Sam Summers, EXCELLENT. Grill is on the top of a 2 level deck 2nd floor. Come and get me BBQ police, I'll save you a cold one.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> With summer on the way, many people are looking forward to barbecuing. But in Massachusetts, depending on where you live and place your grill, you could be breaking the law.
> Rooftop, deck and balcony gas grills are fire hazards. They are also illegal across the state.
> "The state law addresses propane in particular and says you can't have any propane used or stored above the first floor," said Capt. James Greene of the Boston Fire Prevention Division.​


​
So it's okay to have a charcoal grill on a balcony, where if you tip it over, your downstairs neighbors get bombarded with hot coals, but gas grills are verboten?

What genius thought of that one?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officials: Illegal Grill Responsible For Fire

Residents of a Quincy apartment building were displaced 
by a fire Saturday night that officials said was caused by 
a resident illegally grilling on her patio.

More
Photos

Read more: Boston News, Boston, Massachusetts News and Local Headlines - WCVB TheBostonChannel.com​


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> [/LEFT]
> 
> So it's okay to have a charcoal grill on a balcony, where if you tip it over, your downstairs neighbors get bombarded with hot coals, but gas grills are verboten?
> 
> What genius thought of that one?


Propane is heavier than air, so if it leaked from a 2nd story it would travel down, and upon finding an ignition source - BOOM- of course the flame would then follow back up to the leak.

The BBQ grills (i.e. charcoal) are not covered in the CMR's but rather city ordinace/town by-laws). The propane CMR is not just for grills but any propane storage.


----------

